# Watch question - where to get watch-back removal tool?



## KDOG3 (Jun 3, 2006)

Would like to change out the battery in a Seiko that my wife got me for Christmas 2 years ago. How do I get the back off? Or is it cheaper to take it somewhere and have it done?


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jun 3, 2006)

Sell it and buy an automatic. 

Just kidding...they sell them on ebay pretty cheaply. Will pay for itself after a couple of battery changes. Just do a search for "watch back tool battery" (no quotes) and it should pull up quite a few. The one I was going to get was the adjustable spanner wrench type...and then I bought an automatic. 

JM-99


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jun 3, 2006)

http://www.ofrei.com/page215.html

If they don't have it, you don't want it.


----------



## cy (Jun 3, 2006)

otto frei is an source as always...

poor man's watch forum is an excellent source of how to's including sources for tools and parts.


----------



## vcal (Jun 4, 2006)

What you are probably looking for (for th Seiko) is sometimes called a watch "crab". (adjustable spanner wrench)

I just got a decent one from www.sciplus.com for $5.00 US (item #91902)


----------



## eluminator (Jun 4, 2006)

I guess it depends on how the back is attached. I always assumed they were made so it is easy to change the battery. I always did it myself, but I remember the guy at Radio Shack offered to change it for me.

My very old Timex had a back that unscrewed. That was the toughest one, but somehow I was able to do it. I might have stuck a small screwdrive in one of the notches to get it to budge. I do remember putting my thumbnails in opposite notches to unscrew it. If I broke any thumbnails, I don't remember it.

My next watches had backs that simply pried off. I used my jack knife to get in the little crack to start prying. There was actually a notch at one point to make it easier.

I just looked at my current Casio and I see it has four little phillips head screws. Fortunately I have little screwdrivers.


----------



## bjn70 (Jun 5, 2006)

Check the back of the watch to see what it looks like.

If it has a series of 6 notches around the perimeter, then you need a spanner wrench. You can buy them lots of places online or on ebay, also at Harbor Freight stores.

If it has little screws, then you need a little screwdriver.

If it has a whole bunch of little grooves around the periimeter, then you need a special wrench (Rolex watches are like this.)

If the back is completely smooth, then it probably pries off, such as with a knifeblade on the edge. (Just don't cut your fingers in the process.)


----------



## mon90ey (Aug 2, 2010)

I went into Wally world not long ago to get the battery changed in my Sieko, but they told me they were not allowed to change them, but that I could buy a tool to remove the back and they would sell me the battery(?). Anyway, to make a long story short, I bought mine at Wally World, had the back off in a jiffy, and it worked like a charm. I've used it several times since. Handy little gizmo to have around and it costs less than $5!

:wave:

mon90ey


----------



## Colorblinded (Aug 2, 2010)

I used a small spare flathead screwdriver to pry the back off my watch recently. Sure there are official tools but that costs more money and I didn't feel like waiting.


----------



## EZO (Aug 2, 2010)

DealExtreme has a nice 19 piece Universal Wristwatch Disassembly and Repair Tool - sku 15502 for less than 9 bucks that will open just about any watch. They also sell a fairly complete 20 piece "Professional" Watch repair set that includes the above mentioned tool- about 32 dollars. SKU 3638.

I've been thinking about ordering one of these after I had to pay through the nose to have a local jewelry store use one of these tools on my Luminox watch to install a new battery. Looks like exactly the same tool as the DX offer. Nice knurling on the handle by the way.


----------



## Closet_Flashaholic (Aug 6, 2010)

I picked up the tool (with 2 different sets of pins) from Harbor Freight - I think I paid $5.


----------

